# Black raccoon



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a totally black racoon. I know the color that brings the most money are the ones with silvery guard hairs. This is not a wooly fur but real soft.


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Pic???


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

backroadstravler said:


> I have a totally black racoon. I know the color that brings the most money are the ones with silvery guard hairs. This is not a wooly fur but real soft.


 I am guessing it's the one i just dropped off?  Here is a pic of it. Wish i had a better pic of the back.









The video i was telling you about backroadtraveler is in the varmint hunting board.
Thanks!
BVW


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

heres a black **** a guy got at a buddy hunt here in michigan this november


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

We are getting a lot of dark ones, very few silver, some are starting to look rough


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

yep we treed way more boars this year and alot were dark...treed 3 singles tonight all boar and the 2 big ones had big rubs on them already


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

We gotta black one the other night can barely see the rings on the tail
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

